# Looking for some bloggers - FREE CUSTOM WEBSITE



## SurvivalBus (Sep 18, 2010)

Had a idea to get some of you that want a site but don't have the resources or know how to do it.

If there is anyone here that wants to Blog about homesteading or related topics, Im going to build a few websites for people that are willing to post a couple times a week on there blog, I will host the site and get the domain, all you will have to do is tell me what your blogging about what style site you want and I will do the rest the only thing is I will have one small ad on the site.

If you blog for awhile you can make good revenue off a website, I will help you get setup with the companies to start making money on your site. The plan is if your making money Im making little money, nothing is free but this is as free as it comes.

If your interested of go any questions just PM me

Nate
I own Survival Bus


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Nate,
I am interested in what you have to offer. I knw a little HTML a little CSS and that is about it. Istarted a blog site but I cannot seem to doa few things to it as far as some resizing. What would your ad be for? What product?


----------

